# What led grille lights to get?



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I think I want to add 2 led lights to the grille of my chevy. Most likley whelen, but doesn't really matter. I sorta want them to have an amber lense so the look amber not clear when off. Unless it would be better to put them behing the grille? Which ones are the nicest/best deal. And who to buy from? I have brought from strobes n more before. Also how do I get them mounted on/behind the grille?


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

deere615;696938 said:


> I think I want to add 2 led lights to the grille of my chevy. Most likley whelen, but doesn't really matter. I sorta want them to have an amber lense so the look amber not clear when off. Unless it would be better to put them behing the grille? Which ones are the nicest/best deal. And who to buy from? I have brought from strobes n more before. Also how do I get them mounted on/behind the grille?


www.strobesnmore.com ussmileyflag
top picks

Whelen 
1-LINZ6 $84.99
2-LIN4 $59.99
3-LIN3 $55.99
4-TIR3 $49.99


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Fiafighterdude;697042 said:


> www.strobesnmore.com ussmileyflag
> top picks
> 
> Whelen
> ...


Yeah I was looking at 2,3,4. I might just go with te tir3. How do I mount them on my grille?


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

depends whatdose your grill look like


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

STock 03 grille:


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

basically what you would need to do is make or purchase a plate(mounting bracket) and "sandwhich" the lights around the grille
put the tir3 or whatever light you choose on one side of the grille run the 2 screws and wiring through the grille and screw off to the plate which is on the other side of the grille
www.galls.com sells a bracket for this its 9.99 and is part# gr254


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

also, if you mount the lights on the outside of the grill, go with LIN lights. If you mount them behind the grill, go with the TIR type.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah I would say the TIR3, and then a plate or maybe zip tie? Plate would be the better option though.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok I am thinking I will just make a little plate or bracket. I am thinking it might just be better to put them on the inside of the grille


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

go with the lin 3 here is a way behind the grill mount that to the support for the tranny cooler


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

kitn1mcc;699407 said:


> go with the lin 3 here is a way behind the grill mount that to the support for the tranny cooler


Hey thanks for the picture, I might mount them like that


----------

